# Quel est votre desktop?

## fmalabre

Je me demande si les langues etrangeres sont plus facilement supportees sur un environnement qu'un autre.

D'une maniere generale, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus KDE en Europe, et plus Gnome aux US...

----------

## dioxmat

fluxbox sur une de mes 2 machines, windowmaker sur l'autre.

gnome, kde ? pourquoi faire ? :)

----------

## Bouiaw

Ben pour les applis   :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

pas besoin d'utiliser kde ou gnome pour lancer les applis gnomes/kde... et puis quelles applis dailleurs hum ?

----------

## Bouiaw

Oui, tout dépend ce que tu appelles kde ou gnome. Moi, quand je dis kde ou gnome, je parle pas simplement d'un WM. Pour moi, ça englobe aussi toutes les applis qui en font parti !

----------

## sergio

J'utilise KDE3 car dans un réseau d'entreprise contruit autour de serveurs NT il est plus pratique pour accèder aux ressources partagées (avec LISA) et la connexion des imprimantes partagées par l'intermédiaire de CUPS est bien prise en charge ... Mais c'est vrai qu'il est plus lourd à trainer que tous les autres (prévoir 128MO mini)...

Toutefois compilé correctement à la façon Gentoo (et non avec les rpm classique de RedHat ou de Mandrake) il se comporte de façon honnête...

----------

## dioxmat

mais moi aussi :)

j'ai kde et gnome d'installés pour ne cas ou, mais je ne me sers d'aucune de leurs applis...

----------

## fmalabre

Pour certain types d'appli, utiliser un des 2 desktops est incourtounable car il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives.

Je pense notament a des applis telles que Gimp.

Vos desktop sont en Francais ou en Anglais?

----------

## dioxmat

gimp ne demande ni gnome, ni kde. gimp demande gtk+, nuance.

----------

## meyerm

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Vos desktop sont en Francais ou en Anglais?

 

Allemand...  :Wink: 

----------

## boa13

Perso, j'utilise Window Maker. Niveau application, j'ai plus tendance à faire appel à des programmes KDE que GNOME, ne serai-ce que parce que j'ai beaucoup utilisé KDE par le passé. Quant à la langue, c'est 100% anglais.

----------

## JPz

KDE 3 parcequ'il le vaut bien   :Wink: 

Sinon j'utilise FluxBox .

----------

## JPz

Et ma distro est toujours en Anglais car je m'y retrouve mieux qu'en français   :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

Je suis sous sawfish/gnome2:

 - Sawfish parcequ'il est très customizable (au niveau des propriétés par défaut des fenêtres par exemple). Mais mon rêve ce serait sawfish avec les tabs de fluxbox (et puis qlqunes des possibilités de ion aussi, mais en moins dogmatique, oui je sais je rêve).

 - gnome parceque j'aime bien les panels, ça aussi ça permet de se faire un bureau vraiment confortable et sexy à la fois, avec + de souplesse que le bon vieux dock. J'apprécie aussi le gestionnaire de session pour lancer l'indispensable, mais après le window manager, histoire que tout soit bien à la bonne place sur le bon bureau. Et puis, je n'ai pas honte de le dire, les icônes sont jolis.

 - et le "2" du gnome c'est récent, c'est parceque j'ai eu la flême de le masquer, et que j'ai la flême de le virer. Sinon, aucun intérêt, plutôt des désagrements même.

Au niveau des applis, j'ai souvent le reflexe de tester celles en gtk d'abord, et je m'arrête là qd elles me conviennent. Qu'elles soient gnome? Bof, éventuellement, j'ai rien contre mais rien pour non plus. Ça fait donc pour 90% de l'utilisation: galeon + sylpheed + gvim + gnome-terminal (oh, et j'oubliais mplayer, lire donc 10% au lieu de 90%). Et puis sinon, pour les trucs plus ponctuels, je prends ce qui me convient, suivant les cas, parceque faut qd même pas juger les applis à leur toolkit. C'est vrai cependant que j'ai tendance à éviter les applis kde vu que la première lancée démarre assez lentement.

Et tout ça c'est trouvé être +/- en français du jour où, par désoeuvrement, j'ai déclaré les qlq variables qui vont bien.

Voilà, c'était "ma vie, mon oeuvre, mon desktop".

----------

## sly

Bouhh

Je suis vraiment le seul a tourner sous Enlightenment ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bemixam

Kde 3.03 francais => workstation

fluxbox => server

mais j avoue qu avoir mis Kde en francais n etait pas une bonne idee

je m y retrouve moins bien qu anglais.

----------

## Maz

non, non Sly

Enlightenment Rulez !!

faudras vraiment que je teste E17 un de ces jours   :Wink: 

Maz

PS: Tout en français, pour montrer à mes détracteurs windosiens que c'est mieux localisé (et aussi internationalisé) que Windows.

----------

## Bouiaw

D'ailleurs, à propos de GNOME2, je suis vraiment déçu. Rien que pour ajouter un prog dans le menu application, pas un mot dans la doc, avec google, j'ai quand même trouvé cette page : http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.html

Et ben, c'est quand même pas mal le foutoir pour une action aussi courante.

M'en fous, je sais ce qui me reste à faire :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kde

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

Hurra! KDE as plus des voix comme les autres! Fermez la enquete!  :Wink: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Hurra! KDE as plus des voix comme les autres! Fermez la enquete! 

 

C'est quand meme beaucoup plus serre que ce que je pensais.

En fait je m'attendais a plus de KDE haut la barre car KDE disent qu'ils ont une tres bonne intertionalisation (j'ai jamais essaye).

Mais en fait il y a vraiment de tout...

Y en a t'il parmis vous qui developpe des applis en utilisant Qt ou Gtk?

Commentaires la dessus?

----------

## Bouiaw

En fait, il faudrait enlever un GNOME et mettre un kde à la place, parce j'ai changé entre temps   :Laughing: 

----------

## fmalabre

Umm je ne peux pas faire ca... T'as qu'a voter 2 fois pour KDE pour compenser   :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est quand meme beaucoup plus serre que ce que je pensais.
> 
> En fait je m'attendais a plus de KDE haut la barre car KDE disent qu'ils ont une tres bonne intertionalisation (j'ai jamais essaye).
> ...

 

J'utilise KDE3 en français et je suis en train d'essayer d'imposer des stations de travail utilisateur avec Linux dans mon entreprise :

C'est vrai que coté internalisation KDE gère très bien le français

C'est d'autre part à mon avis le plus homogène pour l'utilisateur lambda, car faut pas oublier que ces dernier n'ont utilisé que windoze et se sentent perdus dès que l'on modifie un peu l'organisation de leur poste de travail et la plupart ne comprennent pas un mot d'anglais. Mes présentations de gnome et autres aux utilisateur n'ont pas soulevé l'enthousiame. KDE semble plus les intéresser car l'interface est plus proche du standard windoze et que la traduction est complête 

Conclusion :

	En tant que développeur : N'importe quel WM (j'aime bien Window Maker)

	En tant qu'utilisateur : KDE3 (francisé)

----------

## Bouiaw

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Umm je ne peux pas faire ca... T'as qu'a voter 2 fois pour KDE pour compenser  

 

Si seulement je pouvais   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mustard007

Salut !

Une petite question de performance sur les WM...

J'ai installé Mandrake 9.0 Rc1 pour testing. Le temps que prend le loading de KDE ou Gnome dans Mandrake m'apparait tout aussi rapide que les miens sous Gentoo. Parfois meme que c'est plus rapide sous Mandrake !

J'utilise Gentoo 1.4 (le hidden .1.4). J'ai tout compiller avec  "athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

OSS-FAM est aussi installé. Les optimisations (DMA, etc..)  du disque dur OK.

Que faut-il de plus pour que les applis load plus rapidement ?

Merci !

----------

## dioxmat

deja il faut savoir que il y a un bug dans les versions 3.2 de gcc actuellement, qui fait que avec certaines architectures les flags mmx et 3dnow sont automatiquement desactivés, ce qui nest pas cool du tout :)

pour voir ce probleme, compile un petit test en utilisant gcc -v -Q pour voir les flags tels quils sont reelement appliques par gcc.

ensuite, si tu as du bon matos (bon disque dur, bon proc, plein de ram) c'est evident que tu ne verras pas forcement beaucoup la difference...

----------

## Mustard007

Ok !

Merci pour les renseigments, je vais faire un test....

Mais pour préciser, je ne dis pas que la performance est null, seulement qu'il n'y a pas grand différence entre les 2 (Mandrake 9 RC1-i586 et Gentoo 1.4 hidden-Athlon-xp) pour expliquer 3 jours de compiles pour avoir une distrib qui devrait etre plus rapide. 

Mais flags: -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

Mon systeme: Athlon-xp 1800+, 256Meg, 40gig HD.

Mais Gentoo est tellement bien que ca vaut le coup !!  :Wink: 

Par exemple, si il en a qui on les 2 distrib d'installées, quelles sont les différence de performances ? Ou, a quoi devrait-on s'attendre comme performance suppérieur ?

Merci !!

----------

## Mustard007

Oups !

Voici la sorti de la commande que tu m'as donné:

gcc -v -Q

Lecture des spécification à partir de /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/specs

Configuré avec: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2-r1/work/gcc-3.2/configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --enable-shared --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++,ada,f77,objc,java --enable-threads=posix --enable-long-long --disable-checking --enable-cstdio=stdio --enable-clocale=generic --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/include/g++-v32 --with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls --without-included-gettext

Modèle de thread: posix

version gcc 3.2

Merci !

----------

## dioxmat

 *Mustard007 wrote:*   

> Ok !
> 
> Mais pour préciser, je ne dis pas que la performance est null, seulement qu'il n'y a pas grand différence entre les 2 (Mandrake 9 RC1-i586 et Gentoo 1.4 hidden-Athlon-xp) pour expliquer 3 jours de compiles pour avoir une distrib qui devrait etre plus rapide. 
> 
> Mais flags: -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
> ...

 

l'interet de la gentoo, c'est pas seulement la rapidite, meme si comme je l'ai dit sur une machine moins puissante tu la verras largement. d'autre part comme je l'ai dit aussi, pour l'instant gcc 3.2 est buggé - c'est probablement pour ca que la 1.4 n'est pas encore sortie - .

----------

## dioxmat

 *Mustard007 wrote:*   

> Oups !
> 
> Voici la sorti de la commande que tu m'as donné:
> 
> gcc -v -Q
> ...

 

ce qu'il fallait c'est que tu compiles un programme de test pour voir. la ca ne donne absolumment aucune information.

----------

## fmalabre

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> ce qu'il fallait c'est que tu compiles un programme de test pour voir. la ca ne donne absolumment aucune information.

 

Par exemple, tu fais un emerge vim et apres tu fais un gcc -v -Q vim

C'est ca?

----------

## dioxmat

euh, ya plus simple quand meme :)

cree un programme vide.c avec dedans "main() {}", et compile le avec gcc -v -Q vide.c , et regarde. bien entendu faut rajouter les flags que tu veux tester... (c'est tres utile pour savoir ce que fait -O2 par rapport a -O3, ou ce que fait -march=kekechose par rapport a -march=autrechose)

----------

## fmalabre

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> euh, ya plus simple quand meme 

 

Ben, c'est juste pour etre sur du compilo qu'utilise emerge par rapport au compilo que tu pourrais utiliser toi meme.

Je pense que les 2 utilisent gcc dans le path, mais avec configure, je suis pas sure ou il va chercher le compilo...

Mes 2 centimes (d'euro  :Wink: 

----------

## Mustard007

Voici la sortie un peu plus long !!

gcc -v -Q test.c -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

Lecture des spécification à partir de /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/specs

Configuré avec: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2-r1/work/gcc-3.2/configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --enable-shared --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++,ada,f77,objc,java --enable-threads=posix --enable-long-long --disable-checking --enable-cstdio=stdio --enable-clocale=generic --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/include/g++-v32 --with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls --without-included-gettext

Modèle de thread: posix

version gcc 3.2

 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/cc1 -lang-c -v -D__GNUC__=3 -D__GNUC_MINOR__=2 -D__GNUC_PATCHLEVEL__=0 -D__GXX_ABI_VERSION=102 -D__ELF__ -Dunix -D__gnu_linux__ -Dlinux -D__ELF__ -D__unix__ -D__gnu_linux__ -D__linux__ -D__unix -D__linux -Asystem=posix -D__OPTIMIZE__ -D__STDC_HOSTED__=1 -Acpu=i386 -Amachine=i386 -Di386 -D__i386 -D__i386__ -D__athlon -D__athlon__ -D__athlon_sse__ -D__tune_athlon__ -D__tune_athlon_sse__ -D__SSE__ -D__MMX__ -D__3dNOW__ -D__3dNOW_A__ test.c -dumpbase test.c -march=athlon-xp -O3 -version -fomit-frame-pointer -o - |

 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as -V -Qy -o /tmp/cca5tWFL.o -

GNU CPP version 3.2 (cpplib) (i386 Linux/ELF)

GNU C version 3.2 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

        compiled by GNU C version 3.2.

options passées:  -lang-c -v -D__GNUC__=3 -D__GNUC_MINOR__=2

 -D__GNUC_PATCHLEVEL__=0 -D__GXX_ABI_VERSION=102 -D__ELF__ -Dunix

 -D__gnu_linux__ -Dlinux -D__ELF__ -D__unix__ -D__gnu_linux__ -D__linux__

 -D__unix -D__linux -Asystem=posix -D__OPTIMIZE__ -D__STDC_HOSTED__=1

 -Acpu=i386 -Amachine=i386 -Di386 -D__i386 -D__i386__ -D__athlon

 -D__athlon__ -D__athlon_sse__ -D__tune_athlon__ -D__tune_athlon_sse__

 -D__SSE__ -D__MMX__ -D__3dNOW__ -D__3dNOW_A__ -march=athlon-xp -O3

 -fomit-frame-pointer

options autorisées:  -fdefer-pop -fomit-frame-pointer

 -foptimize-sibling-calls -fcse-follow-jumps -fcse-skip-blocks

 -fexpensive-optimizations -fthread-jumps -fstrength-reduce -fpeephole

 -fforce-mem -ffunction-cse -fkeep-static-consts -fcaller-saves

 -fpcc-struct-return -fgcse -fgcse-lm -fgcse-sm -frerun-cse-after-loop

 -frerun-loop-opt -fdelete-null-pointer-checks -fschedule-insns2

 -fsched-interblock -fsched-spec -fbranch-count-reg -freorder-blocks

 -frename-registers -fcprop-registers -fcommon -fgnu-linker -fregmove

 -foptimize-register-move -fargument-alias -fstrict-aliasing

 -fmerge-constants -fident -fpeephole2 -fguess-branch-probability

 -fmath-errno -ftrapping-math -m80387 -mhard-float -mno-soft-float

 -mieee-fp -mfp-ret-in-387 -mcpu=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp

répertoires « /usr/local/include » inexistents sont ignorés

répertoires « /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include » inexistents sont ignorés

#include «...» la recherche débute ici:

#include <...> la recherche débute ici:

 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/include

 /usr/include

Fin de la liste de recherche.

 vprintf getchar getc_unlocked getchar_unlocked putchar fputc_unlocked putc_unlocked putchar_unlocked feof_unlocked ferror_unlocked mainVersion de l'assembleur GNU 2.13.90.0.4 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) utilisant la version BFD 2.13.90.0.4 20020814

Temps d'exécution (secondes)

 preprocessing         :   0.09 (41%) usr   0.01 (17%) sys   0.05 (15%) wall

 lexical analysis      :   0.00 ( 0%) usr   0.01 (17%) sys   0.01 ( 3%) wall

 parser                :   0.01 ( 5%) usr   0.02 (33%) sys   0.09 (26%) wall

 expand                :   0.02 ( 9%) usr   0.00 ( 0%) sys   0.01 ( 3%) wall

 CSE                   :   0.00 ( 0%) usr   0.00 ( 0%) sys   0.01 ( 3%) wall

 global alloc          :   0.00 ( 0%) usr   0.01 (17%) sys   0.00 ( 0%) wall

 rest of compilation   :   0.00 ( 0%) usr   0.00 ( 0%) sys   0.01 ( 3%) wall

 TOTAL                 :   0.22             0.06             0.34

 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m elf_i386 -dynamic-linker /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/../../../crt1.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/../../../crti.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/crtbegin.o -L/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/../../.. /tmp/cca5tWFL.o -lgcc -lgcc_eh -lc -lgcc -lgcc_eh /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/crtend.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/../../../crtn.o

Comme un peu voir, je crois que MMX et 3DNOW ne sont pas autorisés.

Et oui, Gentoo en vaut la peine, son system Portage avec le emerge est imbattable !

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mustard007 wrote:*   

> Et oui, Gentoo en vaut la peine, son system Portage avec le emerge est imbattable !

 

C'est ironique ou tu es serieux?

----------

## Mustard007

Désolé si cela avait l'air ironique...

Mais cela est bien vrai ! Gentoo est SUPER !

C'est maintenant ma distrib de choix, et maintenant en 2eme place c'est Mandrake.

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mustard007 wrote:*   

> C'est maintenant ma distrib de choix, et maintenant en 2eme place c'est Mandrake.

 

Pareil ici.

----------

## PtitLu

Debian et Gentoo à égalité.

Avantage à gentoo sur les gros CPU quand même.

Mais un serveur, pour le moment -> Debian

Librement

----------

## sergio

 *PtitLu wrote:*   

> Debian et Gentoo à égalité.
> 
> Avantage à gentoo sur les gros CPU quand même.
> 
> Mais un serveur, pour le moment -> Debian
> ...

 

J'ai déjà lu cette critique dans plusieurs autres forums ou sur d'autres sites web mais je pense que c'est faut :

Gentoo tourne très bien sur les serveur il suffit avant de compiler le kernel de modifier le fichier param.h qui est sous /usr/src/linux/include/asm-i386 et de ramener la constante  HZ  à une valeur plus basse (100 par exemple) pour donner plus de temps aux processes tournants en background (la console et les applications lancés au premier plan seront moins réactives)

J'ai fait un essai sur un HP LC2000 (avec squid et apache) et ça fonctionne très bien. De plus tous les outils de sécurité standard sont disponibles.

----------

## kasper

Paraîtrait que les rpms de KDE de mandrake soient compilés avec l'option "-z combreloc" et que ca speed KDE.... je l'ai fait mais n'ait pas senti de réelle différence.

----------

## Kinou-

 *sly wrote:*   

> Bouhh
> 
> Je suis vraiment le seul a tourner sous Enlightenment ? 

 

nope moi aussi tres pratique et beau av mon theme en plus  :Razz: 

----------

## pounard

héhé

window maker rules kde&gnome sux, trop lourd !

vive les interfaces minimales pourkoi s' embeter avec kde ou gnome an un povre xterm suffit a tout faire

----------

## sergio

 *pounard wrote:*   

> héhé
> 
> window maker rules kde&gnome sux, trop lourd !
> 
> vive les interfaces minimales pourkoi s' embeter avec kde ou gnome an un povre xterm suffit a tout faire

 

Pour un développeur peut être... Mais je vois mal mes utilisateurs éditer leurs documents bureautiques avec VI !!!

Tout dépend du coté ou l'oin se place...

----------

## Kinou-

 *sergio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour un développeur peut être... Mais je vois mal mes utilisateurs éditer leurs documents bureautiques avec VI !!!
> 
> Tout dépend du coté ou l'oin se place...

 

mdr c vrai ke ca doit pas etre evident qd même  :Wink: 

menfin on va pas lancer un troll ici ^^

----------

## Nemerid

Une option magique qui rend kde carrément plus rapide. J'ai compilé tout mon systeme avec et ça décoiffe.

Tu rajoutes dans ton CFLAGS -z combreloc

Les applis kde sont vraiment accélérées. Essaye de faire une recherche sur les forums pour avoir plus de détails.

Marc.

----------

## fmalabre

 *Nemerid wrote:*   

> Tu rajoutes dans ton CFLAGS -z combreloc

 

Tu fais ca avec un systeme a base de gcc 3.2?

----------

## enesideme

j'ai quelques doutes sur la possibilité de rajouter -z combreloc comme paramètre CFLAGS.

-z combreloc n'est pas une option de gcc mais de binutils. Je pense que cette option est activée depuis les dernières versions de binutils. D'autre part il faut activer cette option dans la configuration de glibc pour diminuer le temps de chargement de qt et kde. Ije ne sais pas si la glibc est configurée avec cette option dans la gentoo. à vérifier.

----------

## bloup

à la question originale (ou originelle) je réponds

KDE3, pcq c très modulable et joli.. qui plus est, c vrai qu'il y a plein d'applis interressantes

En plus ya moyen de ne pas le faire ressembler à windobe..

Mais par rapport à un fluxbox, évidemment, point de vue perfs, ya pas a dire.. c'est l'enterrement total!

----------

## Talosectos

Pour moi c FVWM  :Cool: 

kde et gnome sont intéressant pour les suites de logiciels qu'il proposent mais pas en temps que WM trop lourd

et question modularité y a pas mieux

en plus c beau http://talosectos.free.fr/images/fvwm20040916.jpg

FVWM rulez   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## moon69

j'ai voter autre car ...

1 - j'ai essayer KDE, c'est vrai que 'est "conviviale", mais qu'il etait lancer , il demarrais tout un tas de cochonnerie! des truc qui me servais a rien et qui demarrais comme ca, me presque crue sous windows!   :Laughing: 

j'utilise juste k3b pour la gravure pas trouver plus simple et efficace sous X (je precise au as ou y aurais quelqu'un ne dise cdrecord ou cdrdao  :Wink:  )

2- j'ai pas teser les nouvelles un moment, mais j'aime bien, coder GTK, une vieille habitude  :Smile: 

3- pourquoi ya pas fluxbox, +1 au passage, ou fvwm , le style epurer est ce que je prefere  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

j'ai voté autre=FLUXBOX

mais ce thread est super vieux ...

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

> mais ce thread est super vieux ...

   :Laughing: 

j'avais pas fait attention!   :Shocked: 

----------

## dioxmat

Super vieux, j'ai eu le temps de changer 3 fois d'avis moi entre temps :)

----------

## jpwalker

Je vais faire un peu incruste, mais moi c'est KDE. Pourquoi ? Pour l'habitude déjà, j'ai commencé Linux avec Mandrake, Fedora, Suse donc KDE était toujours présent. Ensuite, j'aime beaucoup le tout en un qu'il forme, très bonne intégration de chaque logiciel et interropérabilité entre eux.

J'aime aussi l'esthétisme, vous me direz, mais Flux ou FVWM le font très bien voir même mieux ! Certe, mais encore une fois c'est une question d'habitude (Kde-look.org y fait beaucoup). Après, les Apps : K3b, Kopete, Kaffeine... Toutes très bien intégrées au desktop, simples et rapides.

C'est vrai que les puristes me diront,  ouai mais KDE c'est l'usine à gaz et en plus il est lourd ! Encore une fois, oui, mais on peut très bien installer que quelques packages (kdemultimedia, kdeadmin...) et bien compilé c'est très différent de ce que j'ai connus avant   :Wink: 

J'ai KDE 3.3 avec tous les effets à fond sur un vieux PIII 650 et 256Mo, ben ça rox un max !!

[OFF]Oui, le thread n'est pas tout récent ![/OFF]

----------

## blackshack

c'est vrai qu'il est vieux ce thread mais bon...

Le hiatus est: vous comparez KDE, GNOME, fluxbox ...

Ok. Vous dites fulxbox c mieux (c vrai que j'aime bien aussi)car c moins usine à gaz que kde. Là il y a hiatus:

Fluxbox=windowmanager

KDE(gnome pareil)=windowmanager(kwm) + Desktop (KDE lui-même) qui contient bcp de choses. Théoriquement vous pouvez utiliser KDE (le desktop) avec fluxbox, j'amais essayé pas regarder faisabilité et comment le faire mais normelement oui.

 Donc pour comparer, faudrait comparer soit fluxbox à kwm soit Fluxbox+KDE(le desktop)par exemple à KDE (sous entendu kwm et kde le desktop)

----------

## yoyo

 *blackshack wrote:*   

> Théoriquement vous pouvez utiliser KDE (le desktop) avec fluxbox, j'amais essayé pas regarder faisabilité et comment le faire mais normelement oui.

 Pratiquement ça se fait très simplement :

menu Fluxbox-> "Configurer Fluxbox" -> "Gestionnaires" -> "kde"

La différence avec kwm+kde est très minime : on a l'impression d'être sous kde !!

Je n'ai rien vu  qui me rappel fluxbox dans ce mode (même si je n'ai pas testé très longtemps) ...

----------

## dioxmat

blackshack: pour moi, le thread est pas la pour comparer kde ou gnome ou fluxbox, mais pour dire ce qu'on utilise. Et je connais pas mal de gens qui n'ont pas besoin d'un desktop environnement comme on dit, donc ca a de l'interet de vouloir savoir ;)

----------

## luckyluke3310

Sur une bonne config, j'utilise Gnome depuis le 2.4 et j'attends avec impatience que le 2.8 ne soit plus masqué dans portage.

J'ai commencé avec windomaker qui tient tjrs une place importante dans mon coeur. (j'ai jamais pris la peine de remplacer Metacity par Windowmaker mais je devrais tenter quand meme)

Je prefere de loin Gtk à Qt.

----------

## blackshack

luckyluke3310: "Je prefere de loin Gtk à Qt".

Bin moi c'est l'inverse, et surtout lorsque je programme, je trouve Qt plus pensé, avec moins de nom object(enfin object en C bof bof)/fonction à rallonge. Bcp plus fléxible je trouve. J'ai commencé il y a quelques années à programmé avec Gtk et j'ai tester Qt, et outre la diff C/C++ (de toute facon Gtkmm existe pour C++), je préfére réeelment et de loin Qt

Un peu out of topic je sais.

dioxmat: "blackshack: pour moi, le thread est pas la pour comparer kde ou gnome ou fluxbox, mais pour dire ce qu'on utilise"

Je sais mais bcp l'on fait cette comparaison

----------

## Adrien

Question   :Very Happy:  :

C'est quoi fluxbox???? C comparable à Xorg???

+++

----------

## Adrien

Question   :Very Happy:  :

C'est quoi fluxbox???? C comparable à Xorg???

+++

----------

## matthias*

j'ai voté autre car j'utilise fluxbox ( = Windows Manager , != Desktop Manager )

----------

## kaovei

prelink ?

voir dans la user doc de gentoo pour plus d'infos.

----------

## bassman_fr

moi j'ai voté kde, bah parceque j'ai encore un peu trop de reflexes de windozien mais j'aime bien le concept des tab et du tout paramétrable fluxbox. donc disons +1 pr kde et pis +1/2 pr fluxbox   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> moi j'ai voté kde, bah parceque j'ai encore un peu trop de reflexes de windozien

 

Pas bien d'accord avec ça  :Evil or Very Mad:   Je trouve que KDE n'a que la partie Desktop de commun à Window$ (tout comme Gnome) et si Window$ avait 10% des fonctionnalités de KDE, ça serait un grand pas pour Microdaube ! Moi ça fais 6 ans que j'utilise Linux à 99,9% (taf, maison avec KDE) et je suis loin d'avoir des réflex de Window$iens (d'ailleurs il y a fort longtemps que je n'ai pas booter sous l'OS à la fenêtre).

Je ne comprend pas cet acharnement comparatif entre KDE et Window$   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bassman_fr

évidemment je parle de l'ergonomie (Menu démarrer, explorateur, clique droit sur le bureau pour changer ton bg ...) je ne compare pas les fonctionnalités. Et je ne pense pas non plus que windows soit une grosse daube au niveau ergonomie, mais bon le débat n'est pas là ...

----------

## gulivert

Voté autres car je suis sous FVWM depuis un bon moment, et encore pour un bon moment   :Very Happy:   je pense

----------

## bosozoku

Bah moi c'est Fluxbox et pour longtemps aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## FouiniX

FVWM addict

----------

## Talosectos

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Question   :
> 
> C'est quoi fluxbox???? C comparable à Xorg???
> 
> +++

 

 :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ca se fait pas de se moquer  :Wink: 

----------

## olivierweb

J'ai voté Autre, car j'utilise Openbox3 comme WM.

Depuis que j'y ai gouté il y a un an, j'ai laissé tombé fluxbox.

C'est tout ce qu'il me faut, et c'est en français ! C'est pas gourmand.

J'ai les documents récents, les fils RSS, les icônes avec idesk, les fonds d'écrans, les thèmes, fbpanel, gkrellm...

----------

## Talosectos

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ca se fait pas de se moquer 

 

parce qu'il était sérieux en plus   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## bosozoku

Boarf si c'est un débutant, c'est normal que tu rames un peu dans tous ces noms ! Il faut se mettre à sa place  :Smile: 

Bon pour faire simple (je vais me faire engueuler par les puristes :p) Fluxbox est un bureau un peu comme kde mais completement différents ! (En réalité c'est un wm = windows manager).

----------

## erwan

 *blackshack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bin moi c'est l'inverse, et surtout lorsque je programme, je trouve Qt plus pensé, avec moins de nom object(enfin object en C bof bof)/fonction à rallonge. Bcp plus fléxible je trouve. J'ai commencé il y a quelques années à programmé avec Gtk et j'ai tester Qt, et outre la diff C/C++ (de toute facon Gtkmm existe pour C++), je préfére réeelment et de loin Qt
> 
> 

 

Pour programmer a la base je prefere Qt, car on a tout ce qu'il faut dans la boite et en C++, mais en tant qu'utilisateur je prefere mille fois Gtk pour le look (malgre les themes c'est different) et surtout parce que gtk utilise Pango qui affiche bien mieux les polices.

Qt est un peu trop "solution complete", ce qui fait que les applications sont plus faciles a developper mais sont ensuite moins bien integrees au systeme sous-jacent. C++/Qt est un peu a mis-chemin entre Java/son API et C/{gtk+le reste des bib}.

Bref, maintenant je fais du gtk en Ruby...

Pour en revenir au sujet, je prefere Gnome car je prefere Gtk, j'aime l'approche rigoureuse que Gnome a adopte depuis sa version 2 (je n'utilisais pas Gnome a l'epoque de la version 1), et surtout je trouve que c'est plus dans la philosophie d'unix que Kde.

La preuve, ceux qui n'utilisent ni Gnome ni Kde utilisent generalement des applis Gtk/Gnome mais quasiment pas d'applis Qt/KDE. De la meme facons, c'est pour ca que Mozilla et OpenOffice ont choisi gtk comme toolkit Linux et pas Qt.

Un exemple tout bete, pour illustrer l'integration au systeme: pouvoir choisir la langue dans les menus de Kde independament des variables d'environement, c'est n'importe quoi. C'est nettement mieux de choisir sa langue dans gdm, qui va ensuite mettre les bonnes variables. Ainsi on a un systeme homogene, les applis gtk se lanceront toujours dans la langue du systeme... Alors qu'un utilisateur fluxbox ne comprendra pas pourquoi son appli KDE va se lancer en anglais alors qu'il a un systeme francais.

----------

## zarasoustra17

Moi j'aime bien programmer sous QT, PyQt pour être exact car je trouve que c'est plus simple et plus compact que GTk à resultat comparable, maintenant j'utilise KDE régulièrement, si j'utilisais Gnome, je dirais probablement le contraire....

Sinon en règle générale, je pense que les Desktops, c'est comme les voitures, il y a ceux qui prennet le gros monospace toutes options qui se traine mais qui convient à toute la famille(KDE ou GNOME), et ceux qui prennent la seat ibiza et passent tous leurs Week-Ends à lui apporter des modifications plus ou moins réussies(WM), personnellement je déteste le tuning et toute ma famille utilise le PC, donc KDE.

----------

## bassman_fr

jolie métaphore   :Very Happy: 

totalement d'accord

----------

## bosozoku

Ouep j'avais jamais pensé à ca !  :Very Happy:  En même temps j'aime pas du tout le tunning sur les voitures et pourtant je suis un Fluxbox Addict...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bassman_fr

oué et puis finalement le tunning est pas vraiment réservé a flux ou fwm si on en croit kde-look.org, gnome-look et consors qui ne servent strictement à rien.. mais c plus zoli et c tant mieux   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Boarf la c'est plus de la petite mise au point pour les décorations de fenêtres, themes QT ou GTK, icônes et wallpaper...

Fluxbox et fvwm sont vraiment customizables (english + francais mélangé :p) mais perso j'accroche pas fvwm, je suis trop accro de mon fluxbox  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lithium

ROX + Fluxbox

MAis si je n'ai le choix qu'entre KDE et Gnome je choisis Gnome.

Jamais vue de fautes de traductions sur les logiciels de la suite Gnome.

----------

## bosozoku

Moi aussi Rox + Fluxbox meme si je n'utiliser rox qu'en navigateur de fichiers.

Tu as déja vu des photes de traduction sur kde ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Beber

Je suis un KDE addict powa

mais j'aime aussi le leger, je suis passer il a quelques jours sur fluxbox

c'est bien mais enlightenment (version cvs) je prefere, j'y suis également passé il y a peu, apres fluxbox

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi je suis passé depuis peu de temps a kde pour changer d'air et je trouve cela relativement bien pour le moment...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pem

FVWM + ROX

Ancien utilisateur Gnome 1, KDE 2 à 3 puis Gnome 2.4 à 2.6, j'utilise FVWM et ROX depuis une semaine et j'en suis particulièrement impressionné. Il faut voir les mouse gestures combinées à 3ddesktop. Je tire un coin de mon bureau avec ma souris et il se met à tourner. Et la vitesse ... 3 secondes pour faire démarrer un bureau outrageusement chargé et bourré de transparence. Bref, impressionné.

Dommage que ce soit une vraie catastrophe à configurer   :Shocked:  , heureusement que la comunauté FVWM est très active.

----------

## bosozoku

3ddesketop ? C'est le ltruc qui te fais un bureau en 3dimensions ? Tu peux me renseigner un petit peu la dessus ? Je peux l'utiliser sous fluxbox ?

----------

## pem

3ddesktop permet seulement de gérer la transition entre les desktops. Le rendu est en opengl et c'est plutôt rapide. Il y a quelques effets bien sentis. Le mieux c'est d'en voir une présentation ici.

Sinon, pour l'intégration à Fluxbox, n'ayant jamais essayer ce WM (qui a pourtant très bone réputation), je ne saurai te dire. Si tu peux piloter des touches, tu devrais pouvoir les assigner à 3ddesktop. Si tu ne peux pas, il y a toujours la solutions lineakd.

Pour un vrai bureau en 3d et qui reste encore utilisable (je vais me faire des ennemis chez les Javaïstes), je te conseille Metisse. Il est basé sur FVWM au niveau de la configuration. Le pb des bureaux complètement en 3d, c'est toutes les apps qui ne le gère pas correctement, comme par exemple l'overlay sur mplayer.

----------

## mrlag

Moi j'utilise :

-gentoo-kde sur mon portable ( workstation ), j'aime bien tous les ptits outils kde, et leur intégration les uns les autres.

-gentoo-fluxbox pour un pc multimedia chez moi (duron 700) : musique, film, internet. Fluxbox par ce que je le trouve bcp plus réactif que kde sur cette becane, et que je n'utilise que qques applis : xmms, mplayer, rox, firefox, xchat, gaim  :Smile: 

-debian-pas de X sur un pc serveur (web ftp mail cvs etc ...)

Voila dc moi je suis content d'avoir le choix du wm selon l'usage que j'ai de la bécane et de mes préférences   :Cool: 

----------

## Elianora la blanche

j'utilise Enlightenment (en anglais donc) mais j'ai tjs au moins kde d'installe pour quand je plante mon E (ca m'arrive quand je trouve des themes pas tout a fait compatiles)

----------

## Apsforps

FVWM pour moi, et si je le casse, je repasse en framebuffer, c'est amplement suffisant pour réparer   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Elianora la blanche wrote:*   

> j'utilise Enlightenment (en anglais donc) mais j'ai tjs au moins kde d'installe pour quand je plante mon E (ca m'arrive quand je trouve des themes pas tout a fait compatiles)

 

As-tu vraiment besoin de KDE juste pour servir de roue de secours?

Si c'est juste un WM de rechange dont t'as besoin, y'a des alternatives beaucoup plus légères du genre Fluxbox ou Openbox (ou même FVWM si t'as des tendances masochistes)

----------

## Elianora la blanche

la place qu'il prend n'est pas un probleme j'ai 25Go pour mon / avec /home separe (le jour ou ca deviendra vraiment trop juste je me preoccuperait d'autre chose) et puis je me sert de quelques applis K que je prefere configurer en graphique (quand meme c'est plus sympa  :Wink: )

----------

## Celeborn

tiens il revient de loin ce post on dirait.... enfin j'réponds qd mm....

Mon wm : fluxbox ! sans hésiter   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Pfff !!! Ma mémoire na va pas aussi loin ...   :Mr. Green: 

Je me souviens pas si j'ai déja répondu dans ce topic ...   :Embarassed: 

[mode anti-troll]

Tant pis : moi c'est fluxbox / fvwm (j'essaie de m'y coller) plus des applis kde (kdm, k3b, kile etc.) plus des applis gtk (gimp, rox etc.) ...

[/mode anti-troll]

vi c'est mieux qu'emacs !!!

EDIT : mince, j'ai désactivé le mode anti-troll trop top.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

Tiens, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas posté dans ce thread moi non plus apparement...

Bon, comme certains le savent déja, j'utilise FVWM (cf ma signature)

Voila, c'est tout.

----------

## marvin rouge

huh, un vieux thread qui remonte ...

FVWM pour moi, à 90%, et pour les 10 % restants, E17 (quand j'ai le temps de bidouiller et de pas comprendre grand chose)

----------

## Intruder

Après avoir longtemps utilisé KDE je suis passé à Fluxbox et j'y reste!   :Wink: 

Y a quand même Gnome qui me fait de l'oeil, juste par curriosité ....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en parlant de fluxbox est il possible d'utiliser Superkaramba ? enfin le soft pour avoir le menu avec les tux , CPU , météo etc... car jemré me faire un bureau dans ce genre là (pour ma gento ) j'ai envi de changer d'aire et de passer a fluxbox , j"en entant tellement de bien que çà me tante ...

----------

## Apsforps

Il y a gdesklets sinon, qui a mon avis est mieux que super karamba

----------

## Darkael

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> en parlant de fluxbox est il possible d'utiliser Superkaramba ? enfin le soft pour avoir le menu avec les tux , CPU , météo etc... car jemré me faire un bureau dans ce genre là (pour ma gento ) j'ai envi de changer d'aire et de passer a fluxbox , j"en entant tellement de bien que çà me tante ...

 

superkaramba c'est très ciblé KDE, mais peut-être que ça va marcher avec autre chose...

Sinon, ça coute rien d'essayer, emerge fluxbox et tu verras bien.

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a gdesklets sinon, qui a mon avis est mieux que super karamba

 

Sinon, il y a adesklets qui se développe et qui fait la même chose que (super)karambar et gdesklets mais indépendamment du WM.

Le seul hic c'est qu'il n'y a pour le moment qu'un seul desklets mais bon, ça s'arrange...

----------

## [vector]

Sur mon 300Mhz, j'ai seulement FVWM, car si je veux un PC utilisable vaut mieux pas que je mette une Gnome ou un KDE.  :Smile:  Et avec FVWM, j'aurais une starter-bar qui prend moins de place en mémoire qu'un desklet.

----------

## mazkagaz

fluxbox... c'est beau   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

Ben moi, je m'essaie difficilement à la configuration d'une fluxbox avec rox en file manager, parce que ça à l'air joli tout ça  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Quote:*   

> fluxbox... c'est beau 

 

je rectifis fluxbox c'est magnifique regardez un petit coup de gdesklets , qu'est ce que un gars du site fluxbox arrive à faire 

http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/dragonkh_fluxbox.jpg

ou encore çà http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/s3phiroth_fluxbox.jpg

donc çà motive pour dire adieux a QT  :Smile:  et bonjour a fluxbox , en plus c'est super rapide ...

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/dragonkh_fluxbox.jpg

 

J'ose même pas imaginer la taille du systeme entre konkeror et gdesklets... (kde ET gnome quand même...)

----------

## gim

 *JPz wrote:*   

> Et ma distro est toujours en Anglais car je m'y retrouve mieux qu'en français  

 

+1

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Gnome parceque je trouve GTK plus beau que QT.

Pour l'internationalisation perso je trouve que KDE (même s'il est beaucoup traduis) est inférieur a Gnome, parce qu'il n'utilise pas GetText et les locales.

ex si je veux passer mon gnome en russe suffit de changer les locales (je peut même lancer Gedit en japonais a partir d'un terminal en russe sur un système français  :Laughing:  ), pour KDE il faut d'abord installer le paquet i18n correspondant puis changer les preferences. Ça ne devrais pas poser de PB, sauf qui si tu veux utiliser une applis KDE sans avoir kde-base d'installé a partir d'un autre DM, impossible de configurer la langue donc tu te tape de l'anglais :/

----------

## Leander256

Mais laissez-le mourir en paix ce thread!  :Laughing: 

Ca fait presque un an et demi que je suis sous fluxbox, et là j'attends avec impatience les premières versions utilisables de E17.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *pititjo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/dragonkh_fluxbox.jpg 
> 
> J'ose même pas imaginer la taille du systeme entre konkeror et gdesklets... (kde ET gnome quand même...)

 

lol oui mais tout depend ses USE  :Wink:   si je sais bien que gdesklets (gdesklest-core pour la base) est une dependance de gnome mais tout depend ses USE (si il à mi -gnome normalement gnome ne sera compiler ) enfin aprés je me trompe peut être....

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> lol oui mais tout depend ses USE si je sais bien que gdesklets (gdesklest-core pour la base) est une dependance de gnome mais tout depend ses USE (si il à mi -gnome normalement gnome ne sera compiler ) enfin aprés je me trompe peut être....

 

Même avec -gnome, la liste de dépendances fait plutot peur. Je suis en train de réinstaller (la vache que c'est long) donc je peux pas te donner une liste des dépendances mais c'est vraiment pas triste.

----------

## yuk159

Bin comme apparement j'avais pas répondu à ce thread indispensable non plus.

[yoyo_mode]ENLIGHTENMENT POWA !!!![/yoyo_mode]

Pis t'as raison yoyo vi c'est tellement bien  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ENLIGHTENMENT c'est quoi en fait ? c'est si bien que çà ? vous avez des screens pour voir !

[edit] c'est vrai çà se defend bien quand même 

http://gallery.codewordt.co.uk/enlightenment/desktop

et yorai pas des users gentoo qui peuvent faire des screens pour voir ? sa serai cool [/edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ENLIGHTENMENT c'est quoi en fait ? c'est si bien que çà ? vous avez des screens pour voir !
> 
> [edit] c'est vrai çà se defend bien quand même 
> 
> http://gallery.codewordt.co.uk/enlightenment/desktop
> ...

 

ouais mais la sur le sshot t'as encore le vieux e16 .... beaucoup moins zoli que e17 ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   ENLIGHTENMENT c'est quoi en fait ? c'est si bien que çà ? vous avez des screens pour voir !
> 
> [edit] c'est vrai çà se defend bien quand même 
> 
> http://gallery.codewordt.co.uk/enlightenment/desktop
> ...

 

ha ok déja que e16 est deja pas mal du tout alors e17 qu'est ce que çà dois être ...  :Very Happy:   vous avez pas des screens par hasard ce qui sont sous e17 ? sa serai cool (pour noël allez)   :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ha ok déja que e16 est deja pas mal du tout alors e17 qu'est ce que çà dois être ...   vous avez pas des screens par hasard ce qui sont sous e17 ? sa serai cool (pour noël allez)  

 

J'étais justement en train d'en regarder un à l'instant: 

http://lude.net/edocs/img/e17_12.png

Bon je sais pas trop là si c'est vraiment différent de e16. Mais c'est juste un exemple, il doit y'en avoir plein d'autres dans le thread mensuel des Gentoo Desktops (si t'as le courage de te faire les 28 pages du thread)

----------

## dyurne

peut être trouveras tu ton bonheur ici :

http://www.lynucs.org/?enlightenment

attention : pas forcément tous des e17.

----------

## kernelsensei

si vous voulez du e17, allez voir ici

ya des sshots et des videos !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 :Shocked:   allucinant , c'est vrai que la video du seigneur des anneaux effet transparence ...c'est pas mal  :Smile:  , mais par contre en fait ce que j'ai pas compris e17 c'est stable ou unstable ? (portage je ne vois que 16.999... en version je comprends pas )

----------

## sinarf

Salut,

Pour ma part c'est gnome, j'ai essayé kde à plusieurs reprise mais décidement j'accroche pas. La seule chose qui me manque c'est un équivalent de klaptop pour mon portable. 

Ceci dit j'aime bien fluxbox et je pense que tot ou tard je vais migrer, gnome ne m'apportant pas grands chose quand j'y reflechit bien.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>   allucinant , c'est vrai que la video du seigneur des anneaux effet transparence ...c'est pas mal  , mais par contre en fait ce que j'ai pas compris e17 c'est stable ou unstable ? (portage je ne vois que 16.999... en version je comprends pas )

 

Ben e17 est encore en CVS et ca n'a rien a voir avec e16 !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui je sais que ca n'a rien a voir comme par exemple les effets de ombrage ou te transparance la sont directement pri en compte par e17 , et çà passe en  stable ou en release quand ? sinon c'est stable ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> oui je sais que ca n'a rien a voir comme par exemple les effets de ombrage ou te transparance la sont directement pri en compte par e17 , et çà passe en  stable ou en release quand ? sinon c'est stable ?

 

La reponse de rasterman pour la question "quand est ce que E17 sortira ?" est :

"Quand il sera pret !"

et pour l'ombrage, oui c'est pris en compte direct par E17, xorg ou xfree (ou framebuffer)

----------

## penguin_totof

quelques petites questions sur les WM

actuellement, je suis sous KDE (oh, que c'est lent...)

et la, en voyan les screenshots, j'hesite entre enlightenment et fluxbox

au niveau configuration (pour obtenir un zouli truc comme sur les images, lequel est le plus simple (j'ai installé fluxbox et j'y comprend rien...)

d'autre part, je vais passer au bi-ecran d'ici peu, c'est donc pour ca que j'essaye de me detacher de KDE (j'ai entendu dire que ca foirai, les fenetres s'affichant a chevel sur les 2 ecrans...). ca marche mieu avec fluxbox ou enlightenment??

j'ai essayé windowmaker, mais j'accroche pas, et Gnome,c'est pas la peine d'essayer, j'aime pas...

----------

## pititjo

Il ne faut pas dire :

 *Quote:*   

> [yoyo_mode]ENLIGHTENMENT POWA !!!![/yoyo_mode] 

 

mais :

 *Quote:*   

> FVWM POWAAAAAAA!!!

 

----------

## Darkael

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas dire :
> 
>  *Quote:*   [yoyo_mode]ENLIGHTENMENT POWA !!!![/yoyo_mode]  
> 
> mais :
> ...

 

+1

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## babykart

fluxbox...

----------

## AssiuM

enlightenment

----------

## geekounet

fluxbox  :Razz: 

----------

## niolou

FluxBox   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

kde   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## alctraz

FVWM ou ION3

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi je dis Fluxbox , Fvwm , e16-e17(e17 je préfere)  :Razz: 

----------

## shingara

Moi j'utilise KDE, hihihihi

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *shingara wrote:*   

> Moi j'utilise KDE, hihihihi

 

depuis cette été je suis sous kde , et il faut dire c'est soulant le qt c'est lourd c'est le cas de le dire   :Razz:   , sinon e17 c'est bien leger , rapide et surtout c'est beau  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> depuis cette été je suis sous kde , et il faut dire c'est soulant le qt c'est lourd c'est le cas de le dire    , sinon e17 c'est bien leger , rapide et surtout c'est beau 

 

Bah justement, j'ai pas mal tourné sous xfce4, blackbox et windowmaker, ben on a beau dire, kde, c'est pas franchement plus lourd qu'autre chose... Et puis il faut voir tout ce que ça apporte : on n'est pas obligé de passer 40 ans a se faire une conf potable en lisant et relisant des pages man et en écrivant des fichiers textes : en quelques clics, c'est torché, et on a un truc que personnellement je trouve joli (après, les gouts et les couleurs...)

Et en terme de fonctionnalités, ce n'est pas vraiment comparable a tous les autres tellement c'est plus riche (ce n'est pas qu'un WM contrairement aux autres, c'est environnement de desktop complet et vraiment très orienté user-friendly)...

Et a ceux qui disent sans en démordre que c'est lourd : j'ai fait tourné pendant longtemps sans aucuns problèmes kde 3.1 puis 3.2 sur un pentium 400 avec 128Mo de Ram, et c'était pas plus lent que les autres WM que j'ai essayé...

----------

## Darkael

@guilc: ben écoute, KDE c'est un WM + pleins d'autres choses (tu le dis toi-même), donc c'est forcément plus lourd qu'un WM tout seul  :Smile: . Si t'es pas convaincu, compare la taille des packages, la mémoire utilisée  :Very Happy:  ... Bon après, si tu dis que tu vois pas de différence en pratique, tant mieux pour toi...

Et puis pour ce qui de la conf avec des GUI tout en couleurs, c'est bien joli, mais c'est assez éloigné de l'esprit de Gentoo et sa malléabilité.

Enfin bon, faudrait pas que ce thread dégénère en flame war (trop tard?  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## guilc

Heu, je n'ai pas flamé : je n'ai pas balancé des trucs comme ça, j'ai argumenté.

Rajoutons donc une petite couche : Quand je lance kde sur ma machine, j'en suis a 80-90Mo de RAM occupée, soit a un chouilla près, la meme quantité que xfce4 par exemple, donc ce n'est pas plus lourd. Il ne faut pas confondre avec la quantité phénoménale de RAM qu'on voit quand on fait un "ps aux" : la plus grande majoritée est partagée, car kde est très fortement threadé...

Après, le grand avantage que je vois a kde, c'est les applis supplémentaires qu'il y a avec : on a facilement et simplement (cessons un peu de penser geek mais plutot user frendly, a force de rester toujours le nez fourré dans les entrailles de nos gentoo, on l'oublie trop facilement) un ensemble homogène et simple d'utilisation (ma mère sait utiliser la gentoo que je lui ai mise avec kde, alors qu'elle ne se débrouille pas avec windows ni avec les autres WM...). Et comme toutes ces applis très bien intégrées (et souvent de très bonne qualité...) utilisent toutes abondamment les libs kde qui sont très bien mutualisées, utilise abondament les objets distribués (via dcop), le lancement d'une appli kde n'est pas significatif d'une augmentation de la RAM utilisée contrairement a ce qu'indique un "ps aux"... (toujours penser threads et objets distribués, c'est la très grande force de kde) Au final, il y a beaucoup plus de choses, mais intégré de sorte que ce n'est pas plus lourd qu'un autre WM avec tout plein d'applis qui ne sont pas faites pour tourner ensemble, et qui au final vont consommer plus de RAM...

Après, pour la conf : il faut a mon avis faire la différence entre la configuration du système qui est le boulot de root, la je suis assez d'accord, je préfère mes fichiers de conf je les maitrise plus que n'importe quel GUI, maispour un WM, qui est configuré par l'utilisateur, l'interface kcontrol est tellement SIMPLE et permet de faire CE QU'ON VEUT sans prise de tête, que personnellement, quand arrive le moment de faire joujou avec mon interface graphique, j'en ai un peu ras le bol de ma conf en texte, et je me range plus que volontier du coté de l'utilisateur simple, qui veut pas passer sa vie a rendre son bureau plus joli, mais aime bien le rendre beau en 3 clics et ensuite l'UTILISER... (le but d'un OS, c'est quand meme pas de le configurer mais bien de l'utiliser...)

Ceci dit, j'accepte volontier que certains préfèrent un truc plus simple q configurer a la main, mais je ne passerai plus ma vie a ecumer le net a la recherche de l'astuce qui va me permettre de rendre mon bureau plus joli, c'est a mon sens uen trop grosse perte de temps.

vala, et si tu lis bien mon argumentation, ce n'est pas du tout un flame, mais au final, quand je me relis, je vois sortir de ce que j'ai dit une certaine différence de philosophe d'utilisation des WM, les deux étant tout a fait valables (meme si je me range clairement a l'une des alternatives)...

----------

## Darkael

Lol pas la peine de t'énerver, j'essayais juste de taquiner  :Very Happy:  (t'as pas vu les smileys?)

Bon je réponds rapidement:

-au niveau de la lourdeur, ben je ne peux que me répeter: KDE c'est un WM (kwin) plus pleins d'autres applis. Si tu me dis que KDE c'est aussi léger qu'un WM (on va prendre l'exemple de openbox parce que xfce4 je connais pas trop), alors pour moi ça veut dire:

```

kwin + pleins_d_autres_applis = openbox

```

Or, sachant que tu peux mettre openbox comme WM par défaut de KDE, on a alors:

```

openbox +  pleins_d_autres_applis = openbox

```

Or openbox=openbox, on a donc:

```

pleins_d_aures_applis=0

```

Ce qui veut dire que les applis KDE ont un poids nul!  Or c'est absurde!  Donc tu as tort! CQFD.

Plus sérieusement, KDE c'est un DE, les autres ce sont des WM, c'est pas que c'est mieux ou c'est pas mieux, c'est juste pas comparable. Si tu veux tu peux comparer KDE à Gnome (ou même E17).

-au niveau de la conf, je sais pas pour toi, mais moi je trouve que se prendre la tête, prendre son temps pour paufiner sa bête, ça fait partie de l'esprit gentoo. Pour le reste, il y a Mandrake et compagnie.

Voilà.

PS: flame war ne veut pas forcément dire non constructif, cf la flamewar entre Linus Torvalds et Andrew Tannenbaum.

----------

## Pachacamac

FVWM pour moi. Mais je n'ai pas pu voter. Dommage.

----------

